

What does Urbit do? - zindlerb

I have seen several high ranking posts related to Urbit. I have spent some time on the site, but I cannot figure out the purpose of Urbit. What problem does it help solve? What does it do?
======
Q4273j3b
Someone posted this link to an explanation a few hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6492366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6492366)
It looks like that blogger will be writing more on Urbit soon. At the very
least the comments on that blog post are informative & opinionated: look for
the one by "StephenH".

Basically, Urbit's thesis is that "the internet is broken"\---that it's a
square peg document delivery system hammered viciously into a round
distributed applications hole---and that UNIX is overpowered / for sysadmins.
Urbit's goal is to replace your C-based OS and your HTML-based web with a
unified, typed functional, VM-ish "thing". (Source: what I remember from the
presentation video.)

To summarize: fix broken web, fix broken OS, create the developer's idea of a
decent functional language. I think he knows he's being quixotic, but his
morale is good and he's having a nice time of it.

Anybody at all please go ahead and correct me if I got anything wrong---I'm
absolutely not an expert on any of this.

------
zindlerb
Here is the link www.urbit.org

